
Adopting TypeScript at Scale – Brie Bunge (On Airbnb's Transition to TypeScript) - swyx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-J9Eg7hJwE
======
swyx
this was previously discussed on HN when the talk was first given:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19131272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19131272)

this talk has been finally posted on youtube so i have shared it here as many
wanted to see the actual talk

